# My new Canon lineup for 2012



## digicV (Mar 8, 2012)

Sold off all my L lenses, 5DmkII, 580's and getting ready my new lineup for 2012:
5D3
21 ZE
24-70 II (coming soon)
50 / 1.8
100 /2
100-400 L II (coming soon)
couple of 600 rt's
st3-rt
the new grip 

Waiting for reviews on 15 ZE

Hanging on to Elinchroms, PW's.

Hope this keeps me happy - till the 5DmkIV


----------

